# Blazer Vanes and Fixed Blade Broadheads



## bigmo101 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was wondering who is shooting the Blazer Vanes and fixed blade broadheads? What is the fixed blade cutting diameter and are the fixed blades hitting with your field points?


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

*That's me*

I have refletched my arrows (GT5575, 28.5", 100 gr. target tips or Montec G5 100.) with blazers. I use the GT nocks (new, not the locking). Shooting a '05 Ultratec, cam.5, 60lbs. Trap door drop away. Truball tornado release.

My field points and my broad heads hit in the same place out to 50 yds. Haven't had a chance to test at 60 yet. I used to hear people say that their target and BH hit the same and I doubted their truth. Mine never did with my Fred Bear Code bow. BH always hit low. 

After I bought my new bow, I tested it. Same impact point. I think part of it may have been that I was shooting GT 7595's with the Bear. Maybe a little over spined. But my coworker bought my Code bow. He is now experienceing the same problem. He is shooting the 5575 too. So, I don't think that it is the arrow. 

I think that a bow itself has a lot to do with the points hitting in the same place or not. 

That said. I love the blazers with broadheads. I get great flight with them. I have shot the blazers along side of a plastic 4" vane and the blazers seem to be more accurate. I have them fletched with a right helical. Can't get a lot with that short of a vane, but what I can get does spin the arrow.

I have checked this by shooting arrows from 10 - 35 yds in 5 yd incriments. I then compare the cock vane placement of each shot. I have dertermined that the arrow rotates once every 10 yds. I could be wrong. I have seen high speed video that appears to spin once every 5 yds. No matter, the arrow spins, the broadheads fly true, I'm happy. 

You will be pleased with the blazers. I am refletching all my remaining arrows with them this weekend. Rock on, shoot straight. Here is a pic at 50 yds with target points. The third arrow behind the 4" vane is also a blazer.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

blazers control broadheads excellently. i've tested beyond 80 yds and in my testing they did a better job that 4" feathers. (all vanes in test helical). i don't care if my bh's hit with my fp's. for me, when i get them to, my bow isn't quite tuned perfectly to me with either. that's just me.


----------



## noname (Feb 11, 2005)

I had a 1/2 dz Airforce Generals fletched with 4 2" Blazers, they do an excellent job with broad heads, I shoot 125 Montecs, I am pleased, I have shot them through a Whisker Biscuit a RipCord, and a Muzzy Zero Effect. 
Not sure if the fourth vane is neccesary but it works for me.


----------



## tothfngclw (Mar 16, 2005)

I shot QuikSpins last year with Spitfire XP Pro mechanicals and had complete pass through on 2 deer. I just bought 6 arrows with Blazers to try and see if there is any difference and I'm leaning towards the QuikSpins with FP's haven't tried a bh on the Blazers yet. I'm using Golt Tip pro hunters with the QuikSpin's and Carbon Express Terminator selects with the Blazers.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

If you want to do a search under my name, I did a test quite awhile ago using many types of bh's with the Blazer vanes and they controlled all bh's including a 125 grain Snuffer. I have been using them for awhile now and they are really good IMO. :thumbs_up


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I have to agree with Jerry/NJ I shoot all the time I never thought that a 2 inch vanes would work on a fixed blade but these Blazer vanes are great.they group my Stinger 100 gr all the way out to 60 yards when I say group I mean 4 inch group at 60 yards.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope this helps. This is some testing I did.

I also heard that the blazers have a problem grouping in the wind. I just changed over to blazers this year (die hard feather user for 30+ years). I just Love the groups I'm getting with FT's and/or BH's. Up till yesterday we have had no wind to shoot in. Well, yesterday we had 20-30 mph winds. So out to my range I went for Blazer vane wind testing.
This is what I did to see if I would have any problems with the blazer vanes in a cross wind. As I said the wind was blowing 20-30 mph @ 90 degrees accross my range. My range is 60 yards long and my garage is at the begining of my range. I can stand in the garage and shoot out on to my range. This way I could hold on target and the wind would not affect my form as much.

This is what I found out.

My Hunting, 3D, Field and Indoor Spot shooting equipment. Who said you cann't shoot the same bow for everything, works for me. :smile: 

Mathew's Ovavation 70#@ 28" w/D-loop @ 260+ fps
26 1/2" (398 gr.) Gold Tip Pro-Lite X-Cutters with Blazer vanes and 4" wraps
100 gr. srcew-in FT's and 100 gr. NAP Thunder heads (fixed blade)
HHA 6500 sight
Mathew's drop-away rest
Shrewd grip
12" Super Stix stabilizer
Vapor Trail Strings/cable

I shot 3 FT's and 3 BH's per group at each target. I did not change my L/R sight setting so I could see the drift of arrow

0-20 yds < 1 1/2" group ---------- no change in impact all X's
0-30 yds < 2" group ---------- 1/2" drift off center from target
0-40 yds < 2 1/2" group ------ 3/4"-1" drift off center from target
0-50 yds > 3" group ---------- 2 1/2" - 3 1/2" drift off center from target
0-60 yds > 3 1/2" group -------4" - 5" drift off center from target

All groups shot were within "my" shooting ability. As you can see that the arrows were drifting off target. What do expect in 20-30 mph winds, but were still grouping very well. I know this was not the best testing that could possibly be done. It did show me that I had no problems grouping FT's or BH's with Blazer in the wind.

For me I think I have found the best of all worlds with the Blazer vanes and Pro X-cutters. Good speed for 3D shoots. Fat shaft for spots and a Great shaft with enough weight for Hunting in any weather


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

*wind*

yea maybe maryland blows exacly the same . but in oklahoma the wind gusts all the time one second it mite blow 10 mi. and the next sec. it mite blow 20 mi. i shot yesterday with very very little wind. my arrows were not flying strait at all <w/ blazers>. and the wed. before archerdad and myself went to a indoor 3d shoot. i won it with the very same arrows. they flew like darts i couldnt ask for better. now last night i stripped them off and put 3 inch feathers on. shot this morining and we got about a five mile an hour cross wind and gues what. there back to flying great again .. can ANYBODY help me make these things fly outside i really want to make them work.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I shoot blazers and love'em. They group well with or without the wind. I have yet to find a feather or vane combo that works well in wind above 15 mph and shooting 50+ yards. With that said, I do know from my testing that they group well enough to continue their use.


----------



## RIbowhunt (Sep 10, 2004)

*Blazer/Quickspin arrow drop*

I used Quickspins last year and liked them except they caused considerably more arrow drop past 30 yards than did 4" plastic, right helical fletched arrows. Remembering my physics, I attribute the problem to the conservation of energy law ("nuttin' is free"). Energy is dissipated when you spin an arrow. When you try to spin it at a faster rate than normal helically fletched arrows, as with a Quickspin and Blazer vane, you dissipate more energy. That energy loss is reflected as a reduction in speed which accounts for the more drastic arrow drop. 
Anyway, have any of you had similar experiences with increased arrow drop with these "hard spin" fletchings? Thanks/


----------



## deerslayr2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Blazer vanes & aluminum shafts*

Can anyone tell me if Blazer vanes work on aluminum shafts.Im using Easton 2314s .And Im undecided to use the 2" Blazer with Muzzy 100s or Should I use some other type, like a 5" vane? Im using a NAP dropaway,with a release aid.set at 60#s


----------



## deerslayr2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*deerslay2*

The 5" vane should do the trick


----------



## natedigity (Mar 24, 2005)

I am shooting 2219's w/ 2" blazers and they are shooting just fine.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 17, 2004)

I shoot 100 grain 4 blade Magnus Stingers with Blazers on both Easton Axis and Blackhawk Vapor arrows. I've had outstanding success with the blazers.


----------

